

If You Are Really, Really Desperate For Cash, These Guys Will Give You $3k - mlLK
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/02/if-you-are-really-really-desperate-for-cash-these-guys-will-give-you-3k/

======
vlad
CapitalOne sends out offers of 1.9% interest until the balance is paid off
(with an initial 3% up to $50 fee) if the owner stops using their credit card
for a while. That sounds to be about as good a deal as one can get right now.
Of course, you should have a zero balance before you take them up on the offer
and not use it for purchases or subscriptions in the mean time.

